# RFGC Open. Sunday 24th January



## Qwerty (Dec 21, 2015)

Fleetwood GC.
Individual Stableford. Â£12.50 pp.

Ok folks it's Another 'Road To Caldy' Qualifier, this time at the magnificent Fleetwood Golf Club.

**Current Competitors**

Qwerty
Birchy
Liverbirdie

NWJocko
Karl102
Huds


We're booked in. If another 3 ball fancies Joining us just Book online Via the (R)FGC  Website :thup:

http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bluewolf not fancy this


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Bluewolf not fancy this 

Click to expand...

Wolfie is working. And if he wasn't working he'd be washing his hair.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone else fancy this?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Anyone else fancy this?
		
Click to expand...

Il have a go gaz


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

Tempted as I have the day off ?!


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2015)

Just seen it's a mixed one...................


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 21, 2015)

I have attempted to book for 11.12am.   my name is on the start sheet but not sure if the coin went through.   will have to confirm tomorrow.


Plenty of tee times available atm


----------



## Birchy (Dec 21, 2015)

Who let that chomper NWjocko in?

Looks like we are all playing for second :fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tempted as I have the day off ?!
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome fella, but it isnt exactly a Rolls royce of a course.

Just so you know.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your welcome fella, but it isnt exactly a Rolls royce of a course.

Just so you know.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would be the company - we are visiting relatives on the Friday. 

Will have a chat with the better half ( ask permission  )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be the company - we are visiting relatives on the Friday. 

Will have a chat with the better half ( ask permission  )
		
Click to expand...

No probs, just thought you were travelling all the way up from your leafy Bucks mansion for it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Fleetwood GC.
Individual Stableford. Â£12.50 pp.

Ok folks it's Another 'Road To Caldy' Qualifier, this time at the magnificent Fleetwood Golf Club.

**Current Competitors**

Qwerty
Birchy
Liverbirdie

NWJocko
Karl102
Huds


We're booked in. If another 3 ball fancies Joining us just Book online Via the (R)FGC  Website :thup:

http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk

Click to expand...

Dave, do you want me to send the dosh over, or pay you on the day?

Thanks for sorting it.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, just thought you were travelling all the way up from your leafy Bucks mansion for it.
		
Click to expand...



Leaves all blown away mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





Leaves all blown away mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Must be all the hot air......:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, do you want me to send the dosh over, or pay you on the day?

Thanks for sorting it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. 
 Just pay me on the Day :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2015)

I'll book me and duffers on, anybody else want to make the 3rd player?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 21, 2015)

This could rival Trump next year :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll book me and duffers on, anybody want my space in a few weeks?
		
Click to expand...

Fixed!

Edit's my friend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Birchy said:



			This could rival Trump next year :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Think Fleetwood is a bit more tramp.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fixed!
		
Click to expand...

Yer fooked that up didn't yer knob'ed :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yer fooked that up didn't yer knob'ed :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dunnowhatyeronaboot.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 21, 2015)

There was a problem with the BRS booking jobbie this morning so if anyone has any problems booking your better off phoning the pro &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 23, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll book me and duffers on, anybody else want to make the 3rd player?
		
Click to expand...

I will make up the 3.  I need to add to my list of Royal courses


----------



## Junior (Dec 24, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will make up the 3.  I need to add to my list of Royal courses

Click to expand...

Sorry Josh...i jumped in on this a couple of days ago and took the spot with Stu and Duffers.   

Get your kidder and Dave down !!!!  BTW, this course is an acquired taste.  Qwerty thinks its worthy of Royal Status....others would call it a "Royal goat track"  Either way, it'll be a good craic.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 24, 2015)

Junior said:



			others would call it a "Royal goat track"  Either way, it'll be a good craic.
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will make up the 3.  I need to add to my list of Royal courses

Click to expand...

Josh, sorry mate I've only just seen this Duffers can't make this so I only booked me and Junior in the 1144 tee. Give them a call and get your name down.

Don't get excited about the Royal tag neither......


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok bud sounds good to me, will sort out after all the festivities.   I am sure it will live up to its reputation, whichever way that falls. Merry Christmas.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 4, 2016)

I can't make this now unfortunately as something's been rearranged for this date now, chuffing typical!

Spot with Karl and Huds available if any takers? Not out of pocket by much if not right enough!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I can't make this now unfortunately as something's been rearranged for this date now, chuffing typical!

Spot with Karl and Huds available if any takers? Not out of pocket by much if not right enough!
		
Click to expand...

Ill take it Iain :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Ill take it Iain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect &#128077;. 

I'll drop you a pm so I can let the club know.

Disappointed to miss it, should be a good day out.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 7, 2016)

Now have to bail from this too, gutted.

Spot available with Karl and Davie La. Already paid for so no rush for the dough.

Cheers


----------



## louise_a (Jan 7, 2016)

Would have been up for this but am off to Portugal the following day.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Now have to bail from this too, gutted.

Spot available with Karl and Davie La. Already paid for so no rush for the dough.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I am free.  I will take this spot Craig if you don't mind.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Now have to bail from this too, gutted.

Spot available with Karl and Davie La. Already paid for so no rush for the dough.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Bleeding hell, whats Karl done to upset everyone?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 7, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Pretty sure I am free.  I will take this spot Craig if you don't mind.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all mate. 

Massive improvement on the previous incumbent for the other two!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Bleeding hell, whats Karl done to upset everyone?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest mate, Karl's the top attraction. His newly unveiled 'circular drive' is something to behold.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 8, 2016)

A bit of a taster..   https://vimeo.com/139734809

I expect the conditions will be Similar as the Sun always shines on Fleetwood


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 8, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			A bit of a taster..   https://vimeo.com/139734809

I expect the conditions will be Similar as the Sun always shines on Fleetwood 

Click to expand...

Looks great - in the sun 

I'd have chucked my hat in but don't have a handicap unfortunately.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not at all mate. 

Massive improvement on the previous incumbent for the other two!
		
Click to expand...



Cheers , Do you want me to Paypal the dosh?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 9, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			I'd have chucked my hat in but don't have a handicap unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

You're from Yorkshire aren't you? How much of a handicap do you want?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You're from Yorkshire aren't you? How much of a handicap do you want? 

Click to expand...

Supports Bradford, and crap at putting as well, Dan.

I think we should light a candle for him.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Supports Bradford, and crap at putting as well, Dan.

I think we should light a candle for him.

Click to expand...

Minutes silence at the next Everton game?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Minutes silence at the next Everton game? 

Click to expand...

It lasts 90 minutes there.:whoo:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Supports Bradford, and crap at putting as well, Dan.

I think we should light a candle for him.

Click to expand...

Light it for me, I'd miss it!!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

Just stuck my name down on the 11:44 slot with Stu and Andy (after checking with Josh).
Payment failed but my name is still on the list so I'll call the shop tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 11, 2016)

Great stuff Greg its been a long time!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

Too right mate.
Need to start getting games in over the coming weeks.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Cheers , Do you want me to Paypal the dosh?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever easiest for you Gary


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

What's not easiest is trying to pay throught their site.
Got email to say I've been taken off list :angry: .
Will give them a call to sort it out tomorrow.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			What's not easiest is trying to pay throught their site.
Got email to say I've been taken off list :angry: .
Will give them a call to sort it out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you there Andy :thup:

I think Theres been a problem with their BRS mate, I had problems signing up.
The pro will sort it out when you give him a call.


----------



## Junior (Jan 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			What's not easiest is trying to pay throught their site.
Got email to say I've been taken off list :angry: .
Will give them a call to sort it out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate !  Looking fwd too it.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 12, 2016)

Cheers lads,just spoke with pro and it's sorted.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 19, 2016)

I see the weather has picked up ahead of our Royal day out on Sunday


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I see the weather has picked up ahead of our Royal day out on Sunday 

Click to expand...

I just checked the bbc weather page, unfortunately they dont share your optimism. Plenty of time for it to change tho


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

It's looking Bone dry up until Saturday, warming up too :fore:

BBC Weather forecast for Fleetwood, Lancashire. Tonight: Light Cloud. Min 2Â°C. Wind 5mph SE. http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2649312


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			It's looking Bone dry up until Saturday, warming up too :fore:

BBC Weather forecast for Fleetwood, Lancashire. Tonight: Light Cloud. Min 2Â°C. Wind 5mph SE. http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2649312

Click to expand...

Just dont press the further ahead button and look at the next page..


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take that forecast right now. Mostly dry bit of rain around. It is January after all.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Weathers picked up. Dont have to drive. New course to play. Few socials afterwards. 

Yep, looking forward to playing tomoz


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2016)

Enjoy Gents, disappointed to be missing this.

Dave I changed the booking to your name with the pro mate :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 23, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Enjoy Gents, disappointed to be missing this.

Dave I changed the booking to your name with the pro mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, didnt fancy putting an accent on. 

Although i did fancy having a crack of going of 5 :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Thanks mate, didnt fancy putting an accent on. 

Although i did fancy having a crack of going of 5 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The length of time it's been since I played I could probably do with 25 just now!! :rofl:

Enjoyable course Fleetwood, should be in good nick as all the courses here have hardly been played on for a couple of months!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2016)

I was going to get up there for 10-10.15 and have a brekky.

Anyone fancy this, or a nosebag afterwards instead, to pour over the wonderment or RFGC instead?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was going to get up there for 10-10.15 and have a brekky.

Anyone fancy this, or a nosebag afterwards instead, to pour over the wonderment or RFGC instead?
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna go up early to get some food. Not sure what facilities are available at the club though


----------



## Junior (Jan 23, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I was gonna go up early to get some food. Not sure what facilities are available at the club though 

Click to expand...

yeah, always up for a pre round nose bag.....what time ? Bout 1030 ish ?


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2016)

Might be worth checking with them as didn't have caterers earlier in the year gents 

May have changed by now but there wasn't any food on when we were up there in the league, went and got us all a chippy


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2016)

Looking forward to this now.    if I can just get through the first few holes without any disasters I might remember how to swing a club.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Looking forward to this now.    if I can just get through the first few holes without any disasters I might remember how to swing a club.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the post of a winner, playing things down


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2016)

Haha


Last time out, me and pete were taught a lesson by two bandits.  Our only saving grace was we had a bandit each.  Not a good day at the office.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Haha


Last time out, me and pete were taught a lesson by two bandits.  Our only saving grace was we had a bandit each.  Not a good day at the office.
		
Click to expand...

First couple of holes are very gentle there Gary, birdie birdie start to get you off to a good round


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Haha


Last time out, me and pete were taught a lesson by two bandits.  Our only saving grace was we had a bandit each.  Not a good day at the office.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, I had a 5 over.

Brekky it is then - if not I'm sure the Chorley pipe-bender knows a few cafes in the area.

Gaz - Pick you up about 8.45

Stuey - 9.00

Dave - 9.20  - outside the bookies?:whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2016)

300 yard par 4.  What could go wrong?  :swing:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Speak for yourself, I had a 5 over.

:
		
Click to expand...

Thee worst 5 over I've ever seen around a pitch and putt. :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 23, 2016)

Where are you guys eating?!?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Where are you guys eating?!?
		
Click to expand...

Lets hit a decent greasy spoon.  Much better than any weatherspoons delights.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Speak for yourself, I had a 5 over.

Brekky it is then - if not I'm sure the Chorley pipe-bender knows a few cafes in the area.

Gaz - Pick you up about 8.45

Stuey - 9.00

Dave - 9.20  - outside the bookies?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Im off them mate. Twas pointed out I have a problem    im now at the betty ford...

Failing that, how about outside the caradoc pub? 9.20 is good for me   :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Brekky it is then - if not I'm sure the Chorley pipe-bender knows a few cafes in the area.

Click to expand...


Im not sure tbh mate, I usually go to a place in Cleveleys, I think we went there when me and thee played last time, it's not open on a Sunday though.
The only place I know is the Subway and Starbucks at the garage just off the M55 jct.
I'm not sure about the club although the last time I ate there a load of us got a huge plate of bacon butties with a nice bit of mature green mould on the bread for extra flavour :thup:

Afterwards the River Wyre Pub is good near Poulton-le-Fylde,its on the way. They might do Breakfasts there??


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Im not sure tbh mate, I usually go to a place in Cleveleys, I think we went there when me and thee played last time, it's not open on a Sunday though.
The only place I know is the Subway and Starbucks at the garage just off the M55 jct.
I'm not sure about the club although the last time I ate there a load of us got a huge plate of bacon butties with a nice bit of mature green mould on the bread for extra flavour :thup:

Afterwards the River Wyre Pub is good near Poulton-le-Fylde,its on the way. They might do Breakfasts there??
		
Click to expand...

Any brekkie places at Freeport maybe?

I don't know Fleetwood at all really, bound to be some cafÃ©s open for the smack rats on a Sunday morning!!??


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2016)

Morrisons cafe at Thornton Cleveleys??

Opens at 8am has parking etc


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 23, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Morrisons cafe at Thornton Cleveleys??

Opens at 8am has parking etc
		
Click to expand...

Good for me.... What time?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 23, 2016)

Play well chaps. 

Let's have a Royal Open Champion announced tomorrow


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Good for me.... What time?
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna get there for about 10 - 10:15.

Details below for those interested :thup:

Welcome to Morrisons Thornton Cleveleys


Amounderness Way


Thornton Cleveleys, FY5 3TS

01253 863222


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Im gonna get there for about 10 - 10:15.

Details below for those interested :thup:

Welcome to Morrisons Thornton Cleveleys


Amounderness Way


Thornton Cleveleys, FY5 3TS

01253 863222
		
Click to expand...

OO, Thornton Clevelys - sounds like somewhere Junior's from.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			OO, Thornton Clevelys - sounds like somewhere Junior's from.

Click to expand...

One of them places that sounds a lot posher than it is :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			OO, Thornton Clevelys - sounds like somewhere Junior's from.

Click to expand...

Pah......just here....no caviar with the eggs benedict.  Why do you bring me to such places


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good day out at the majestic Royal Fleetwood today. Shame they only had 16 holes open. The wind was also brutal! Actually didn't think it was all that bad (sorry Danny). Greens and fairways in good nick given the deluge we have had.
Great game with Gary and Dave. Me and Gaz were steady (29), but Davey Mc (not to be off 21 soon!) ripped it up with 35 points. 
We took the team prize just against the other lot. Dave was in joint 3rd overall when I left!
Was good to get out! Gonna book a pitching lesson with Gary though!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 24, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Good day out at the majestic Royal Fleetwood today. Shame they only had 16 holes open. The wind was also brutal! Actually didn't think it was all that bad (sorry Danny). Greens and fairways in good nick given the deluge we have had.
Great game with Gary and Dave. Me and Gaz were steady (29), but Davey Mc (not to be off 21 soon!) ripped it up with 35 points. 
We took the team prize just against the other lot. Dave was in joint 3rd overall when I left!
Was good to get out! Gonna book a pitching lesson with Gary though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Go Davie La. 

Make sure you post that score in your custom fit thread!


----------



## Odvan (Jan 24, 2016)

Well played Dave lad.

Any news as to whether you ended up in the prizes?

And just as important, what were everyone else's scores, who took the NW spoils and who spoilt there keks?


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Well played Dave lad.

Any news as to whether you ended up in the prizes?

And just as important, what were everyone else's scores, who took the NW spoils and who spoilt there keks?
		
Click to expand...

Me an Sinbad in answer to your latter question :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2016)

Good to see some of the regular faces out and about for this one. Good turnout considering it's a bit out on a limb.

Thought the course was decent enough but conditions today weren't easy. A few of the shortened tees were a bit crap and a shame the course had two holes shut. Would be nice to play it off the proper tees when the weather picks up. I thought The greens today were abysmal which was obviously a lot down to the weather. 

Well played to winner Davie Mac, 35 is a superb score around there today. That wind early on was brutal and made life very tricky! Hope you didn't go the bookies on the way home


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 24, 2016)

Well played Davey. New sticks bedding in well. Your lucks in mate, be a shame not to ride it till it runs out.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2016)

Good day in the wind out there today.  Wasn't easy.  The short par 3s I found really tough to club.  Couldn't buy a putt a day. Bumpy greens didn't help but expected at this time of year. 

No doubt the course looks a lot different with the rough grown up. Winter non rough lets you off with wayward shots. Just as well for me tbh.  Some tough stroke indexes today with that odd wind. 

Davey played super stuff today. That srixon hybrid was working a treat. Hit some beauties. The sound of quality strike from his pitches was apparent. Not something you usually find with a 20 handicap.  Not for long chap. Mini driver going well too. Keep it up.

Good to play with Karl again. He knows himself he is leaking shots from inside 100. He could easily be 5/6 shots better today without doing much special. Will be happy to help you improve in this area.  Its about the only thing I do well and saves my bacon every round. 

I hit my first half decent drawn drive for quite some time today. Need to get back to trusting aiming right. Really enjoyed any chip and pitch today as the greens were really receptive. Checky days. Great fun. 

Glad Davey got the job done as we feared the birchy 40point plus train was going to keep on rolling.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2016)

Went to golf, played some holes, went home.


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice club, superb welcome and a decent enough course.  Wind was brutal and I struggled on the greens also.  I enjoyed the holes 'along the wall' and will have to get back there in the summer.  Cheers to Stu and Andy....we all played pretty decent .....sorry I let the twos club down lads  

Enjoyed the day and it was great to see everyone !!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Loved today, its not easy being crap yet wanting so much to be part of the nw brethren. Cant fault the lads up here, ive been taken in and felt accommodated by all. Best set of lads on the forum. Thanks to you all. :thup:

Enough of the oscar speech and onto today; opening drive went oob, as did provisional. Which is a horrendous start, yet I was well happy with the strikes. Proved a thing to come as I hit the mini as good as I could of a lot of the time. Arl scabby 7 wood continually did its thing until I started raving about it. Felt like I got away with some dodgy irons, pitching and chipping has been better of late. Putting was a lottery, although I cant remeber
 missing any within 4 feet.

Karls an absolute monster off the tee, off the floor and anywhere else! As soon as he stops chipping like a dick then look out!!

Gary, is a real steady eddy, with a short game to purr over. Fires balls at the flag, how they stop is beyond me??

Loved today fellas, thanks very much x


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Loved today, its not easy being crap yet wanting so much to be part of the nw brethren. Cant fault the lads up here, ive been taken in and felt accommodated by all. Best set of lads on the forum. Thanks to you all. :thup:

Enough of the oscar speech and onto today; opening drive went oob, as did provisional. Which is a horrendous start, yet I was well happy with the strikes. Proved a thing to come as I hit the mini as good as I could of a lot of the time. Arl scabby 7 wood continually did its thing until I started raving about it. Felt like I got away with some dodgy irons, pitching and chipping has been better of late. Putting was a lottery, although I cant remeber
 missing any within 4 feet.

Karls an absolute monster off the tee, off the floor and anywhere else! As soon as he stops chipping like a dick then look out!!

Gary, is a real steady eddy, with a short game to purr over. Fires balls at the flag, how they stop is beyond me??

Loved today fellas, thanks very much x
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:  Well played today fella.  Plenty more scores like that to come !!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 25, 2016)

Enjoyed that. Just glad to get out to be honest. Well done to all - it was tough going in that wind. Thanks to Dave for setting the ball rolling and to Stu and Andy for putting up with me. Great company as ever. And congrats to Dave on doing the nw bunch proud.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 25, 2016)

Which two holes were closed?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like you just missed out on the prizes on countback Davie. Buggers 

http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=2625


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2016)

Vikingman said:



			Which two holes were closed?
		
Click to expand...

13 & 14 Dave. It was in good nick to be fair.

Â£16 for a two isn't bad neither, it'll cost me more to go and collect it :angry:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			15 & 16 Dave. It was in good nick to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

13 & 14 wasnt it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2016)

Birchy said:



			13 & 14 wasnt it? 

Click to expand...

It was yeah


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 25, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Looks like you just missed out on the prizes on countback Davie. Buggers 

http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=2625

Click to expand...

Unlucky Dave, good shooting that round there if its windy :thup:

The latest shark to roll off the NW bandwagon..... 

Shame a couple of holes were closed as its a bit of a trek to get out to.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 25, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			13 & 14 Dave. It was in good nick to be fair.

Â£16 for a two isn't bad neither, it'll cost me more to go and collect it :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Get them to post you a pitch mark repairer and ball marker thingy from the shop.  Tell them to keep the change the filthy animals :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Unlucky Dave, good shooting that round there if its windy :thup:

The latest shark to roll off the NW bandwagon..... 

Shame a couple of holes were closed as its a bit of a trek to get out to.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is, traffic was a nightmare on way back too. Temprorary Traffic lights on way back to M55 :rant:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 25, 2016)

There was a serious amount of European reminiscing going on en route to Merseyside.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 25, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Yeah it is, traffic was a nightmare on way back too. Temprorary Traffic lights on way back to M55 :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that, would be even more of a ball ache as there's only one way in and out of the dump!!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 25, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			There was a serious amount of European reminiscing going on en route to Merseyside.
		
Click to expand...

Argh the good ole days 


Better than listening to the footie on the radio...


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			There was a serious amount of European reminiscing going on en route to Merseyside.
		
Click to expand...


Decent lager in the Clubhouse then??


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Decent lager in the Clubhouse then??
		
Click to expand...

Orange and soda for me, I'd had more than enough Saturday.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Orange and soda for me, I'd had more than enough Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Dubious...


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I watched rick shiels do a vlog round around Fleetwood back nine last night. Wished id of watched it before... 

What did make me feel better was even he had a struggle on the greens


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

Well played Dave :thup:


----------

